# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) برنامج برنامج لنقل كل شي من الكمبيوتر الى الايفون joboshare iphone Rip v2.9.0.0902

## mohamed73

برنامج   لنقل   كل شي من   الكمبيوتر   الى   الايفون     joboshare     iphone   Rip v2.9.0.0902   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Joboshare   iphone   Rip also supports all types of iPods including iPod classic, iPod nano, iPod nano 5G, iPod touch,   iphone   3G,   iphone   3GS and so on.   joboshare     iphone   Rip transfers music, videos, photos and so on between your iPod and iPhone.   Your iPhone, your way.   joboshare     iphone   Rip provides an ideal solution for you to manage, rip, copy, backup   iphone   or iPod on personal computer.   لنقل البرامج والملفات وغيرها من   الكمبيوتر   الى الايفون    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## caesh

انتم منا ونحن لسنا منكم ما رأيكم

----------


## DR.MOB

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المعلمومة

----------


## CHIHAB547

Merci mon frére

----------


## redouane

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hmiza100

شكلرا لك أخي الحبيب

----------


## ayour

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## waheed69

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## احمد افندى

ارك الله فيك على هذا الاختيار الموفق
 لاحرمنا الله من مواضيعك الهادفه  
عَنْ طارِقِ بنِ أَشْيَمَ ، رضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قالَ : كَانَ الرَّجلُ إِذا أَسْلَمَ عَلَّمَهُ النَّبيُّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم الصَّلاةَ ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَدعُوَ بهَؤُلاءِ الكَلِمَاتِ : « اللَّهُمَّ اغفِرْ لي ، وَارْحمْني ، واهْدِني ، وعافِني ، وارْزُقني » رواهُ مسلمٌ

----------


## bigoyassin

شكرا أخي الكريمعلى الموضوع

----------


## الوسيط الذهبي

شكرا يا رائع

----------


## hadjab28

شكرا

----------


## AMIR7

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## bil34

شكرًا الك

----------


## bassir2012

شكرًا الك

----------

